# Хрипят звуки



## Игорь Маслов (10 Май 2020)

Здравствуйте. Вельтмейстер топаз3. На сжатие не работает высокий голос правой руки. Но если резко ударить по клавише то начинает звучать. Как будто раскачка ему нужна. Что это может быть за неисправность? Аккордеон почти новый. И ещё вопрос: являются ли хрипы баса некоторых голосов дефектом? Слух особо не напрягает, хрипотца даже придаёт какой то шарм звучанию. 
И ещё: громкость аккомпанимента выше громкости звучания голосов мелодии, особенно высоких. Он забивает мелодию. С этим как-то решают, или это конструктив?


----------



## vev (10 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов, 
дерьмо в голосе поди. Воздух и кусок лезвия Вам в помощь


----------



## vev (10 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> И ещё вопрос: являются ли хрипы баса некоторых голосов дефектом? Слух особо не напрягает, хрипотца даже придаёт какой то шарм звучанию.
> И ещё: громкость аккомпанимента выше громкости звучания голосов мелодии, особенно высоких. Он забивает мелодию. С этим как-то решают, или это конструктив?



Хрипы... Скорее всего лайка не села нормально. 
Обычно у Вельтов отвратительный бас и его не слышно. Бросьте запись, чтобы понимать, что Вы имеете ввиду


----------



## Игорь Маслов (10 Май 2020)

Ок, попозже запишу и выложу.


----------



## Игорь Маслов (10 Май 2020)

Хрюк.mp3. Через инст,ФБ,ВК не смог загрузить. Слышны короткие хрюки на сжатии.


----------

